# Still Jiggin'



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I had made an "inbox" to fit an 8 1/2 X 11 sheet of paper as another test of the Leigh dovetail jig. I don't like just making boxes with no purpose for testing, so I try to make a useable item. I took one look at it and thought that it would make a great drawer. So, I made another larger one, using half blind dovetails instead of through and installed them in one of my tool stands in otherwise wasted space. I wasn't concerned about the drawer fronts having different looks. I was just glad that I was able to have a useable item to test the half blind dovetails.
Ken

The before shot.









and the after shots


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice upgrade of space Ken. Looks very nice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That worked out real nice. I thought you handcut those DT's.:smile: That cove cut is a nice touch.












 





.
.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

kenbos getin jiggy with it nice job mate:thumbsup::smile:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I had made an "inbox" to fit an 8 1/2 X 11 sheet of paper as another test of the Leigh dovetail jig. I don't like just making boxes with no purpose for testing, so I try to make a useable item. I took one look at it and thought that it would make a great drawer. So, I made another larger one, using half blind dovetails instead of through and installed them in one of my tool stands in otherwise wasted space. I wasn't concerned about the drawer fronts having different looks. I was just glad that I was able to have a useable item to test the half blind dovetails.
> Ken
> 
> The before shot.
> ...


 Just curious... Where do you buy your lumber in Canada. I've read that you don't live close to a mill.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Just curious... Where do you buy your lumber in Canada. I've read that you don't live close to a mill.


 
The closest place to me that I can find for any sort of "selection" is called Peacock Lumber and they are in Oshawa, Ontario. (about 30 minute drive from where I live) 

Thanks for the kind words fellas, I'm having a lot of fun testing this jig. So far, it's really sweet.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Those turned out really nice. I wish my experiments turned out that good. One question though: Is the cove cut functional or is it there for looks? Perhaps so you can put a top on the drawer?

Thanks.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> The closest place to me that I can find for any sort of "selection" is called Peacock Lumber and they are in Oshawa, Ontario. (about 30 minute drive from where I live)
> 
> Thanks for the kind words fellas, I'm having a lot of fun testing this jig. So far, it's really sweet.


 Just curious again.... How do your lumber prices stack up against the states?


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

What do you think about the half-blinds? I like the look better, but I also like not changing out the bit. I guess there's even a way to do single pass half-blinds, but I haven't figured it out yet, but haven't had real time to explore it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

> Just curious again.... How do your lumber prices stack up against the states?


I don't know what the prices are like in the States but to give you some Canadian examples.........
Walnut, rough sawn 4/4 $5.32/bf
Walnut, rough sawn 8/4 $5.32/bf
Red Oak, rough sawn 8/4 $3.94/bf
Birdseye Maple, rough sawn 4/4 $4.99/bf
Some of these prices seem a little high to me but I don't know what kind of prices to expect seeing that other than big box stores, there isn't really a place to get lumber.



> What do you think about the half-blinds? I like the look better, but I also like not changing out the bit. I guess there's even a way to do single pass half-blinds, but I haven't figured it out yet, but haven't had real time to explore it.


I like the look of the half blinds but I also like the look of the through dovetails. I think it depends on the application. Half blinds would look good for the face of both drawers in this application and I'm considering remaking the drawer on the right. I agree, that not changing the bit is a nice feature, but at the same time, I don't mind changing the bit. The Leigh jig does do single pass half blind dovetails, and I intend on trying them. I'm kind of moving through the manual, trying each joint in order and only moving on once I feel comfortable that I have a good grasp of the joint. I like the variable spacing on the multiple pass half bllinds, but if I were banging off a whole bunch of drawers, I think that the savings in time would be worth having equally spaced dovetails for the single pass. I'm sure I'll be posting a project done with the single pass and probably have a little review of it.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

anoldlady said:


> One question though: Is the cove cut functional or is it there for looks? Perhaps so you can put a top on the drawer?


I'm so sorry, I just read through this and realized that I didn't answer your question. The cove cut on the inside of the drawer is strictly for looks. I saw a classic tool chest plan that incorporated these cove cuts and they really appealed to me. I have put them on every drawer that I have made since then. I think it just adds a little extra to the drawer to give it a little more character. Interesting concept about putting a top on the drawer. I'm sure that it could be used for that but these ones are just for looks. Sorry about the delayed answer...........I'm such a heel. :yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work Ken,I like the half blinds the best.Getting off the subject,but are those a couple of 0-1"micrometers in there that look like something is growing on them?He he!Gary:blush:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken, you do beautiful work buddy, I have looked at your photos also and you are good.

Down this way our lumber prices are a little different, FAS red oak was selling for $2.51 BF two or three months ago. (that was the last time I was in the cabinet supply store) Poplar was $1.44, I don't know about walnut or cherry, it has been a while since buying any of that. Now get this, the cabinet supply where I buy lumber has an 18% mark up for shrinkage and planing, why don't they just include it in the price, that gets confusing when bidding a job and could cause a person to loose some bucks. Sorry, I got carried away there.

Most lumber at the big boxes here is around $6 a BF for hardwood which is just a litttttle too rich for me.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Most of the hardwood I get comes from a friend that owns a cabinet shop. It averages about $4 a foot. Quality has been way better than box stores. I have gotten all the normal American woods, ie. red oak, white oak, poplar, cherry, walnut, maple, ash, and even a little hickory. He has a very good quality hardwood plywood but the price is high. The last red oak 3/4 plywood I got was $80 a sheet. I was passing the costs along on that one and gent didn't mind since the quality was there.

All plywood is not created equal.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> are those a couple of 0-1"micrometers in there that look like something is growing on them?He he!Gary:blush:


Good eye Gary. Years ago while driving on one of the 400 series highways, my father saw a tool box and pulled over to pick it up. Most of the stuff in the box was junk but among some of the good things, were these 2 micrometers. They have a little corrosion on them, and they are older, but the both turn freely and smoothly. I only wish that I knew how to use and read one. If I get the chance, I'll post some pictures of them tomorrow.
Ken


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I only wish that I knew how to use and read one. If I get the chance, I'll post some pictures of them tomorrow.
> 
> Ken


Ken; http://www.linnbenton.edu/auto/day/mike/read.html

Read this the other day to learn how to use my micrometers!

Evan


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice! I have a cool old Starett micrometer, but didn't know how to read it. With that site, if I can see the numbers on mine, I'd be able to read it. Now I just have to figure out what I'd use it for:detective:


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got more lines, 1-10 that I don't know what they are. Hmm. This thing has caught my interest, again.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Jumped back on the Leigh, yesterday. Building more drawers. Took awhile for head scratching. Then I goofed up a couple times. I think you have the right idea of practicing everything until you get comfortable with it. Sadly, I have to pump out these drawers by today, I'm already behind. I'm terrible with instructions, I just go blank, so I'm going to watch the videos again. I might be asking you some questions, Kenbo, if you don't mind.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ask away. I don't mind at all. I'll try to answer whatever I can and what I can't, I'll sure as heck help you figure it out.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

It's been awhile. Too busy to do anything.:huh: Here's a wee box I made, though.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

The drawers look great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Love the box. The joinery looks fantastic. 

Thanks Hubaseball. They were kind of an experiment that went well and I've kept them ever since.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have that jig like it alot! plan to do finger joints next..
one question where is the dog? and why is his sign in that drawer?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GROOVY said:


> I have that jig like it alot! plan to do finger joints next..
> one question where is the dog? and why is his sign in that drawer?


 
:laughing: That sign used to be on my back door, but I changed the door and the sign never got reinstalled. As far as where she is, she is still with us and there is a reason I have a sign.


----------

